# Stronglifts 5x5, inverted row replacement?



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

So i'm currently on the stronglifts 5x5 program, but im not too keen on the inverted row, main reason I can't seem to execute the movement very well, and even when i think i do, i seem to feel most of the exercise working my forearms and shoulders :S

is it essential i stick with it or are there any solid alternatives you'd reccommend?

cheers


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

low rows,

bent over rows

one arm rows

t bar rows

Any row you like


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Stick with it or buy some bands and chin using the band as an assistance. You could also try the inverted row in a power cage, but lower the bar so you dont have to pull from fully extended arms, as you get stronger set the bar a pin height higher till your doing full range of motion.

The inverted row conditions you for the chins, cos your using your weight, learn to love the movement and film your form and check it out on the stronglift site.


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

cheers for replies, i think i'm just going to have to stick with it tbh :/

also, should i be worried that i've noticed any real change in my physique and im 4 weeks into stronglifts now? im upping the weight each weak on all the compounds but im just not seeing anything  ?

any ideas?

thanks


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Fountain said:


> cheers for replies, i think i'm just going to have to stick with it tbh :/
> 
> also, should i be worried that i've noticed any real change in my physique and im 4 weeks into stronglifts now? im upping the weight each weak on all the compounds but im just not seeing anything  ?
> 
> ...


you're not eating right


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

oh and 4 weeks, give it chance!


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

Fountain said:


> So i'm currently on the stronglifts 5x5 program, but im not too keen on the inverted row, main reason I can't seem to execute the movement very well, and even when i think i do, i seem to feel most of the exercise working my forearms and shoulders :S
> 
> is it essential i stick with it or are there any solid alternatives you'd reccommend?
> 
> cheers


If you read the stronglifts explanation for why they chose each exercise inverted row was introduced to replace bent over rows because people found it awkward. Just do bent over row with bar bell


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

you can't just come out and say i'm not eating right mate, i'm confident my diets in good check,

i'm giving it chance, its just so frustrating as I know i can lift quite a lot more than I am, but i'm only allowed to add 2.5kg p/session =[


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Yep mate but thats 2.5 kg per session, 3 a week 7.5kg increase, 4 workout weeks outs a month 30 kg a month, it just keeps growing, you dont have to deviate from the routine just look at what weights you will be lifting 12 weeks from today.

Hardest part of any basic compound routine is having the courage to trust in it, when you have added a few stones of clean muscle to your frame, then you can focus on strong and week points and create a well balanced physique.

Stick with it mate.


----------



## The-Big-One (Apr 11, 2010)

hi, remeber low reps for strength eg 3-5 and mid reps for size eg 6-12 i did 6 sets of 3 huge strength gains now i do 4 sets of 8 and the size of the muscle is definitely increasing faster now ive changed


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

The-Big-One said:


> hi, remeber low reps for strength eg 3-5 and mid reps for size eg 6-12 i did 6 sets of 3 huge strength gains now i do 4 sets of 8 and the size of the muscle is definitely increasing faster now ive changed


hello, thanks for your post,

so you reccommend strength training to start with? with low reps? and once a good foundation of strength has been built, increasing the volume slightly so 6-8 and then experience muscle size increases? so basically obtain basic strength and for bodybuilding type training using 6-8 reps? as opposed to the powerlifter route where strength training is continued?

cheers


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Just stick to stronglifts mate it's a very good programme and you get the high rep workouts with the body weight assistance excercises.

It's been designed that each workout helps with the strength for the following workouts movement.

On your original question, try squeezing your shoulder blades together at the top of the movement.

If you stick with it and end up being able to shift a lot of iron compared to your body weight you muscles will respond accordingly. Good luck with it.


----------

